# [CoC] Nocturnum -- Part I - Chapter 2 The Madness of the Twilight Queen



## The Forsaken One (Feb 24, 2003)

The room is Dark, lit only by a Bunsen burner. An acrid chemical tang drifts amidst the odor of unwashed flesh. For six days now the young man has worked here alone, without sleeping or eating. For six days he has been working, and now the experiment is complete.

All that's left... is to test it.

"Scott." He calls softly. "Are you ready?"

Scott emerges bleary-eyed from the bedroom where he has been waiting. "Sorry, man. Fell asleep. Yeah, I'm ready."

"Good."

Scott could drink the concoction, the young man thinks. Or put it on a blotter strip, wait 24 hours for it to dry, and then let it dissolve on his tongue. For a moment he even considers having Scott smoke the substance, but he has known all along that injection is the only way to go.

The young man finds the syringe by instinct in the dark and attaches a new needle to it. One must take precautions, after all.

He fills the syringe and holds it up against the light: The liquid inside is thick and dark, almost black in the light of the Bunsen burner. A stained Army surplus sleeping bag lies piled in a corner with a leaking bean bag pillow. Scott leans back into the cushions. He lets his breath out slowly, feels his body relax.

Finding a vein is easy. No fumbling or bruising--the young man is a professional. A quick stab of pain, the needle strikes home, and the young man presses the plunger on the syringe...

And the drug goes to work.

Scott's body goes rigid, then begins to twitch. Sweat oozes and pools in his palms, his chest. His eyelids flutter open, but his staring eye's don't see the darkened room around him. Breathing slowly, shalowly, he forces a whisper past his drying lips:

"Oh God."

The young man smiles into the darkness.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 24, 2003)

*Introduction Chapter two.. so it begins... again.*

Ray slides behind his desk while he puts his empty can of beer on a corner of his bed behind him. It's passed midnight and he has had quite some drinks and would get drunk if he had some more. And that's exactly what he's planning on doing tonight.

But that won't happen, not this night.

He rubs the sleep from his eyes, the last time he had a decent nights sleep has been a while, a long while. Ray can sleep allright, and fast and very well. But Ray doesn't want to. No, Ray doesn't like to go to sleep because then he dream. He dreams about things he can't put behind him allthough he wants it badly, so very badly. 

And now tonight as he has done so often before the last few months he sits down behind his desk to surf on the internet again while he cracks another can of coke.

More then four months it has been, it's summer now and the sun shines warmly each day and it has been a summer like there hardly any have been before. But he just can't enjoy it like he used to. Just his friends can keep his mind of things and can let him enjoy things. His friends have been there, with them he can talk about it, they believe him, they've seen it with their own eyes.

They understand.

Spacey clicks his mail and opens it. One new message.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 25, 2003)

Ross wonders if Ray cant sleep because he dreams about puppies....


OOC: Hey look it is night time, I'm posting


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 25, 2003)

[OOC: Ooops forgot! Jason is Raymond's nephew./OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 25, 2003)

/me has nothing to do yet in this thread so.... SPAM


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2003)

Back at home James goes about cleaning his Colt Anaconda. Mumbling about getting a better form of internet access so he can play his faster games online. His thoughts soon stray to his friends and he wonders how they are right now. With a thud the cylinder rolls off his bed and onto the carpet, bringing him back to reality. He shakes his head and goes back to what he was doing, now grumbling at having to replace his possessions lost in the hotel fire. 

[ooc: Just saying hello ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 25, 2003)

[OOC: Shaper you had stuff to say or ask about chapter one? If so just post it in the chapter 1 thread. /OOC]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 25, 2003)

_OOC:  Doc Maguire, checking in.  I'm still alive, and I still have a driver's license. _


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 25, 2003)

[OOC: Heh ok nice, just waiting for Argent to get this stuff roling  He's alot online mostly.. last week he's been less on. How come Argent? /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Heh ok nice, just waiting for Argent to get this stuff roling  He's alot online mostly.. last week he's been less on. How come Argent? /OOC] *



[OOC: My new job is keeping me very busy.]
Ray looks at the screen from the overly bright room. He has been keeping the lights on all the time and has bulbs that are much too powerful for the lamps. Jason.. He hadn't seen the kid in so long. Ray and Jason were much closer in age than Ray and his other siblings so there was always a strong bond between them. Ray just replied to the e-mail that he would be there ASAP. Ray Makes arrangments to visit Jason and gets into his car after packing. On the drive he will call Ross. Hey Ross? You busy? I have a family problem and I might need some help with it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll be updating when you all have agreed to go and are underway.

and



> [OOC: My new job is keeping me very busy.]



Care to share? What you doing now these days?


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 25, 2003)

Ross rolls over in bed and picks up the Phone.  "... Yea its me ...  Well I _was_ sleeping, but no. ... Allright, allright, where do you want me to meet you?  I got nothing to do for the next few days." After getting all the information Ross rolls out of bed and begins to put his clothes on.  Grabbing the first clean pair of jeans he can find he pulls them up and buttons them.

Ross picks up the phone, just wearing his jeans and whiping the sleep out of his eyes, and dials a number that he has not used for a while.  "Hey Doc ...  Yea, I know what time it is ... Well Ray called about a possible family problem and ...  Yup like 5 min ago.  Anyways He said that he may need some help, so I had your number and... " Ross gives Doc all the information about the location that he was given and thanks him for agreeing.  Over the past couple of months Ross had talked with Doc a few times about the _events_ that happen.  Mainly to try to pt some peices together, but they always fell apart.  

Reaching for the first button down Hawiian T-Shirt he can find (having alot of them for looking _cool_ at the beach) and puts it on.  He packs a small suitcase with a few items (not including the bullet-proof vest) including; some clothes, laptop, cell phone, swiss army knife, and toilet items.  

Looking around Ross realises that this small get-away with some old friends may be just what he needs.  After him and Amy broke up a few weeks ago, after their 3 month relationship, Ross has been exceptionally depressed.  He has gone to the beach for a few hours in the morning then shortly after noon he usually goes either to the library, or home to play his video games.  Well at least this will be a change of pace.  

Ross grabs his keys and heads out to his used Audi A4 and hops in.  Driving towards his destination he stops to get an instant Cappachino at a dirty gas station.  When he walks in the lights almost make the walls look green.  The flourescent bulb over the auto-Cappachino machine is flickering and really messing with his eyes.  Something about this place and the dirty/strange situation reminds him of that Cave in Snowflake Valley...

OOC: Did we get any XP or any GM gifts from Chapter 1 besides what we found on the bodies?


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 25, 2003)

John took the paper out of the typewriter, and layed it on top of the rest.

*      The Occult: Here and Now
       A novel by John Maguire, P.H.D.



    Dedications 
** To Mary - My wife and my love.  I miss your laugh, Bunny.
    * To My Lodge Brothers - This book could not have been written 
       without the courage, heart, and soul each of you showed me 
       that winter.  We are bonded - and I shall never forget.  But 
       don't count on me skiing again any time soon. 

_Finally done,_ Doc thought to himself.  _And all it took was three months of pain and agony.  But it was worth it._

His previous attempt to write a book was a complete failure.  Almost 10 years, and in the end it was a 1000 page monster that would never see publishing.  But _this_ book might make it.  The events of the winter had almost seemed to open doorway's in John's mind.  Doorways that disturbed him sometimes, late at night.  But once opened, such things rarely closed of their own accord.

Startling him out of his reverie, the phone rang.  John crossed his study to the phone, a mystified look on his face.  _Who would be calling...?_

"Hello...?  Who is this? Do you know what... Oh! Ross!"  A smile lighted John's face.  A call from his Lodge brothers was always welcome.  "Ray, you say... He called you...?  Unh-hunh... Tell me what's going on..."

As Ross relayed Ray's need, John's face hardened.  He looked to the manuscript and sighed.  _I'll send it when I get back.  Whatever Ray needs, it can't be anything as bad as Snowflake Valley. _

"Don't worry, Ross.  I'll be there."

John hung up the phone and slowly went upstairs.  Time to pack.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 25, 2003)

OOC: LOL who is going to call the others


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 26, 2003)

> OOC: Did we get any XP or any GM gifts from Chapter 1 besides what we found on the bodies?



Nothing that you haven't bought in the meanwhile. And you still have the Disc may I remind you...

And according to XP I keep track of that so I'll let you know when the moment is there 

And Crane... very very nice thing you have through up there. Again, I'm so damned impressed about what you guys come up with. Just as Ross' relation falling apart and stuff, awsome guys! Awsome indeed! Keep it up, hah!

And Shaper, why doesn't Ross call the rest, he's busy making calls anyway 

*The lodge Brothers* 
Seems you've gotten yourselves a party name  (lol)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

OOC: Just to clarify, the Jason from the e-mail is NOT my character, correct?  I was confused for a little while, but I think I've got it figured out now.. It's just a different Jason.

IC: Jason sighed with relief as he stopped in the alley and looked behind him, around the corner.. He'ld finally lost the bastard.  Checking to make sure his gun was still put, he left the alley and headed home.  He shook his head as he entered his appartment, double checking behind him to make sure he wasn't followed.  He almost WISHED something would happen to distract him from his problems.  Another werewolf might be fun, now that he had some silver bullets.  DAMN those were hard to come by, though... And the wooden stake in his left boot was another testament to his newfound awakening to the occultic monsters out there.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 26, 2003)

Ray drove for a few miles wem that nagging feeling started happening again. He decided to call Jason, James and Doc. Hi James. It's Ray. Yeah I'm OK but I think I might need some help. My nephew Jason claims that a Tattoo he got is kiling people. yeah edupness runs in my family.  Ray gives James the Directions to the collage and then calls his friend Jason. Hey Buffy! it's Zander. the rest of the scoobie gang is getting together.  Ray puts up with the insults and lets Jason know what is going on.

[OOC: just to keep things straight lets call Ray's nephew Jas.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 26, 2003)

> OOC: Just to clarify, the Jason from the e-mail is NOT my character, correct? I was confused for a little while, but I think I've got it figured out now.. It's just a different Jason.



Correctomundo

And Jemal, loved the reintro there with the lost the persuer guy. Really cool  Your chars really are people with a life and a personality, great!

[Now we need just one post from James/Festy that he's underway and I'll get things updated! Or if by tonight (for me) he hasn't posted I think I'll just update anyway


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

> Hey Buffy! it's Zander. the rest of the scoobie gang is getting together.




"Shee-yat, man, I aint no buffy, just call me Spike.. now go get Giles." Jason chuckles as they exchange some buffy jokes.  "Meet you at the scoobie shack?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 26, 2003)

[OOC: Shaper posted some questions and remarks in the old Chapter 1 thread, I answered it rather extensively and it might interest you all. So if you have nothing to do or are interested by it go take a peek. /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 26, 2003)

OOC: Where are we meeting?  Also I love the wooden stake better than the silver bullets LOL


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 26, 2003)

*James*

The sound of keys sounds through the hallway as James walks towards the front door. He stops and contemplates for a moment if he's gonna mutter some sort of curse or not. With a deep sigh he puts down the two suitcases and the backpack and bends over to pick up the keys. His fingers enclose around the cold metal and slowly he puts them back into the pocket of his jacket where they belong. Slowly rising he picks up his stuff and silently walks to the front door where he stops again, both hands full and the pack weighing heavy on his back while a gun sticks annoyingly around in some place where it shouldn't be.

Sigh... He puts the suitcases back on the ground, gets his keys out again and opens the door. He picks everything up again and walks to the Hummer where he throws everything in. He walks back to the door, locks it and sits down in the car. Checking the positions of his mirrors he takes a good look at himself again in one of them, his fingers glide over some of the scars in his face and neck and a sign of them can be seen beneath his shirt. The doctors succeeded in fixing most of the scars with laser surgery but the wounds the fire left across his body will never go away completely.

A image flashes through his mind, the werewolf diving ontop of him while enveloped in flames. He feels the pain again and the wolf's fur setting his clothes on fire, searing his flesh.

He just shrugs it off. It's all behind him now and besides... James takes a good look in the mirror again. The scars are mostly gone and well.. to be truly honest... they make him kinda look mean. Yeah, one mean dude he is. Not everybody cuts down two werewolves within five minutes, hah! A wide grin grows across his face, showing a bit more of the scar tissue as his smile grows but he could care less. He'll just have to live with it. He puts the keys in and starts the car. He pulls up and at the corner of his street he remembers something, his cellphone... in the kitchen...

Sigh... 

And he backs the car up.


[OOC: When I read this afterwards I laughed really hard hehe, I wrote it myself and it really ain't funny but I jsut had a good laugh. About something I wrote myself 10 seconds before, LOL! /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 26, 2003)

*Doc and Jason*

With the corner of his coat Doc whipes his glasses clean. He holds his glasses up against the light and narrows his eyes as he takes a good look if they are all clean. They are. He puts them back on his nose and narrows his eyes again as the blurry image of the outside world comes clearly back into view.

Doc loosens his coat and sits for a second and then decides just to take it off anyway. It's a hot day and that kid just won't show up. 

Probably up to some mischief anyways. He could spend his time more usefull and most certainly more decent.

Hearing himself talk Doc just bursts into laughter and thinks of his younger days. He wasn't what you'd call a saint himself! Hah, those good old days... without creepy werewolfves andwhatever else lurking around trying to eat me and my friends! And offcourse with Mary, boy she really was something when she was young... some other memmories flash before him not ment for any other then himself and he sits just smiling. He misses her still. 

A soft tune sounds from the radio and the sun burns on the car. Whiping some of the sweatpearls of his forehead Doc turns off the engine of the car and the soft drum of the engine running fades away. With just the music left he sits back and relaxes while listening to the tune. 

Suddenly someone drums hard on the car window and Doc jumps up from his seat bumping his head against the roof of the car. He looks through the window where Jason's head hangs with a wide grin decorating his face.

Why you!!! Scaring thell hell out of old men! 

He rubs his head while Jason walks around the car and gets in on the other side after throwing his stuff on the back seat. They take a good long look at eachother and then they both burst out in laughter. Doc pats the boy on his back and then he backs up the car and gets going. Destination: Eastfield.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 26, 2003)

*Reunion*

Just outside Eastfield as they near a gas station Jason raises his hand and points at two cars parked just outside. 

Ain't that Ross' car Doc?

Doc looks in the general direction and recognises one of the two vehicles. And indeed it appears to be the copper's car. Doc just nods at his younger compagnion and slows down as he takes the next exit to the gas station.

As he approaches the station he spots Ross just walking out from the little building carrying some coca cola cans and a bag of chips. Ross heads over to his car and puts the stuff into it through an open window before turning around again and spotting the vehicle and his two friends in it. He shouts something to the bushes but Doc and Jason can't quite make it out from inside the car at this distance. But as they stop right next to Ross they see Ray taking a piss against a near tree at the side of the road half behind some bushes.

The two get out from the car and greet their friend. Ray looks over his shoulder and spos the other two as well and attempts the well known "Look no hands!" trick as he raises both hands into the air but lowers them back rather quickly.

Shortly afterwards he walks up to the rest of you with a red head and a wet stain on his trousers.

What?! Like you never had that! 

Everyone has a good laugh while Ray tries to wave he comments away with some of his own. They all greet eachother again and talk for a few minutes. And no noone has seen James yet, they all suspect he's allready in town or that he yet has to come. They all decide to just head into town and park at the university and see what's going on when they find Jason there.

Everyone gets into their cars and heads towards Eastfield and so set off on another adventure, one that might force them to actions which could be harder then fighting werewolves or shooting hired guns who try and kill them. But perhaps... and maybe, yes just maybe they might come out on top, stronger, faster and with an exeptional strengh of will. Only time will tell.

[Last one for tonight comming after this one.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 26, 2003)

*Welcome to Eastfield!*

Eastfield is a small college town with a population of 10,000--2,000 of which are students at the local Mandrake University. In the summer, the town becomes a haven for tourists and vacationers drawn to its deep woods and the nearby lake Mebiji ("Best fishing in three counties!"). A number of resorts dot the lake's shore, and new private cabins are being built further up the lake to the north all the time.

Mandrake University is on the Eastern edge of town, its dormitories and student housing sprawling westward, taking up a third of the town. To the south is the downtown shopping area where people can find most stores and services they would find in a larger town, only smaller and closer together. Finally, the north-western thirrd of Eastfield is residential and hosts both elementary schools and the recently constructed Eastfield High School.

Since you are in town before the peak of summer you are here in the off-season, the resorts are all closed as their customers are hard at work in some larger city far away. And all four hotels have cut their prices. Some hotels have even rented out their rooms to college students for the semester.

As you four pass the sign that delineates the Eastfield city limits in your three cars, you witness an odd and unnerving sight: Standing on the shoulder of the road is a middle-aged woman, her face smeared with blood. She stands before a large canvas and easel with a bloody paintbrush in her hand. Across the easel are scrawled the words "Welcome to the Twilight Land." The woman stares at you as you pass, her eyes haunted and hollow.

Upon closer inspection however as you pass the woman in your vehicles, you realize that your eyes were playing tricks on you. The woman is covered in paint not blood, and there are no words on the easel at all. It is merely a series of abstract red shapes that, seen from the proper angle appear to be but mere words.

Eastfield is overcast and quiet when you pull into town just as the sun slips below the horizon. There is almost tangible tension in the air, as if the whole city os holding its breath. There are few people on the streets, and trafic is light.

You pull off the main road as you take a left turn and head towards the University grounds on the north-eastern part of town. There you all pull into the parking lot in front of the chemistry faculty building which is empty but for a single Hummer parked at the far end of the parking lot. As you park your cars James gets up from leaning against his Hum-Vee and walks towards you while he raises his arm as to greet you all.

[OOC: From here it's all up to you guys! I took the time to properly introduce this and so you all know in what situation you guys all are and how everything looks. And euhm yeah that one strange thing, weird huh? Enjoy yourselves!/OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 26, 2003)

[OOC: Well that's it for me tonight. It's alot of material and a good long read again. I hope I don't type too much... if you think it's too much please say so. I don't want to overdo it so that you guys are overwhelmed and think it's too much to read up on... Please tell me if you think that it's so! Just trying to add some atmosphere and flavor too the game! 

Please, I hope you enjoyed the introduction posts of myself to this chapter. Now it's up to you guys! 

And I forgot to attach the map of Eastfield in last post so here it is then, not in the post it's supposed to but anyway...  I really hope you guys read all that crap I type up lol. Always get carried away. I always like to have alot to read up on in the morning on the boards and some good posts in which I interest myself but dunno how you all think about that  /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

Ray gets out of his car and looks around at the most important people in his life. He hadn't realised how he missed them. Guys! Thanks for coming but this sounds like a case of too much no-doze. But since your here why don't we all take a break. I have a room called in at the one hotel. why don't we all get some and meet for dinner. I'm going to check in on Jas and once I take him to detox i'll be back. The concern on Ray's face shows he is not telling the truth about his feelings on this.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 27, 2003)

[OOC: Shaper u read the answer post I made in Chapter 1 thread? I suppose so but just asking. /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 27, 2003)

James nods in agreement of food.

"Yes, rest and food are a nice combination. I often find I appreciate the consumption of food, I think I may be addicted to the stuff though cos I don't feel well if I don't eat it for a while," James says, pretending to be serious.

James then realises how bad the joke he made was.

"Oh, err, sorry," he says, turning red.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 27, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Shaper u read the answer post I made in Chapter 1 thread? I suppose so but just asking. /OOC] *



OOC: Yup, but I felt it best to let the thread drop down to the bottem of a long list of finished chapters (well eventually ).  But anyways I just wanted to let you know my feelings and opinions, I know that with out being Face 2 Face it is difficult to portray how things are going.  Hell I can almost never tell sarcasim on the net.

BIC: After seeing Ray with a strange look on his face, Ross slowly walks over to him and throws his arm over Ray's shoulder.  "You want any moral support?  I had some chips and drinks on the ride.  If you want I can go with and just wait in the hall or something." 

Ross talks in a way as to not bring attention to the fact that he could see the Space Cadets true feelings all over his face.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

Ray looks to his best friend. Thanks Ross. I may need the help. i'm not used to being the adult in these situations. Ray starts off to the room Jas said to meet him. on the wayhe will send an e-mail from his PDA. "Jas, I'm here. i'll meet you asap. Ray"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

Jasons eyes pop open as he wakes up from his short snooze.
"Did somebody say food?"


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 27, 2003)

Doc Maguire gets out of the car and lights his pipe.  He takes a slow look around, nods (seemingly to himself) and strides over to his friends.

"Well now.  Looks like we're together again," Doc smiles.  "But thankfully it will be nothing like last time, right fellas?"

Doc looks back up the road, his smile fading.

"Although... I could have sworn...  Hrmph.  Never mind.  Let's get on with it, then."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 27, 2003)

[Searching for my material here.. after I find it I'll update]

[Found my stuff, updating]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 27, 2003)

Ross follows Ray watching what he walks and scribbles something on his palm pilot.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[Searching for my material here.. after I find it I'll update] *




'Hmm...' Thinks Jason to himself. 'I have a feeling something's about to happen.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 27, 2003)

> 'Hmm...' Thinks Jason to himself. 'I have a feeling something's about to happen.



lol!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 27, 2003)

*Late Night in the Lab*

The sun has been down for over a hour and the science building is all but deserted when Ray first finds Jason, hard at work in his laboratory. It is a classroom laboratory with numerous tables, a blackboard, a long counter, and several large fans for ventilation. As a graduate assistant, Jason shares a tiny, windowless office that opens off from one end of the lab.

Jason looks like hell. His eyes are deep sleepless pits, his skin pallid and clammy. Unconsciously, the young man glances over his shoulder every few seconds as if suspecting some terrible thing to be lurking there. His hands shake with tremors and he smells like he has not bathed in several days. An almost visible wave of relief washes over him when he sees Ray; as irrational as it seems, he has pinned all of his hopes on him being able to help him.

Thank you for comming, he says. I just hope you're not too late. In a slow, halting voice he goes on to tell Ray about his research into a drug he calls pixie dust and how he found the mark on his arm. 

Well uncle Raymond... I.. I.. I......  I'm not sure how, but I'm in convinced that th.. t.. the...the mark and the drug are somehow linked: be..b..b.because it wasn't until the morning after I perfected my pixie dust antidote that the mark showed up on m..mmm..mm...my arm. The mark, the mark.. thhee m.. mark, is a mark of death. 

After that he shows you the newspaper clipping that filled him with dread when he discovered it last week.

 Pixie dd..d..ust is..ii..sss a drug which makes you experience a senssse of euph..ph..phoria. You have hallucinationnns..ss.. about a strange land. Sometimes it's beautifull and other times it is horrifying and as time passes it just seems to grow ever more horrifyin...g...g.ngg. But to most the feeling of euphoria is like never experienced bb..efore and they cannot stop. Ee..every dd...ddday more and more people start using it. Mostly students.

Then he drops down and curls into a corner where he continues to sob and cry for a minute or two. After which he snaps back into reality and climbs back onto his feet while frantically looking around. He almost claws up to Ray as he clutches his jacket.

There! There!!!! I saw it again... that land... that.. that land. With that tower and the rocks.... things.. crawling everywhere beneath the mists... I hear them.. I feel them but always when I look they are gone. GONE! But they are there.. and always that tower... that big black tower... I always sense I'm being watched by it.. but it is so beautifulll but it watches.. it always watches.... 

He hurries to one of the windows and looks outside almost in a panic. Then he turns around to face Ray again and he pushes a bottle of purple fluid of the table as he does so. The bottle falls and as the sound of breaking glass echoes from the lab through the hallway outside he doesn't even seem to notice.

You must save me uncle Raymond, please! You must! Because if you don't I'll die, I just know it... I feel it comming. PLEASE HELP ME!!! 

He suddenly calms down and he seems to pull himself back together again. You almost gain a sense of pity instead of horrow when you see your family this way. But then the young man looks up from the ground again.

And then there is this crazy woman... she has been stalking me ever since I started on this experiment. Every time I go outside and look around carefully I can see here, she is always near... somewhere. I can sense her when I go out. Always following me. Since last week she is stalking the hallways of the university as well. I just don't seem to get rid of her! What does SHE WANT FROM ME?!?!! 

Then he suddenly rushes over to the office and reappears about a few seconds later. Ray followed him but before he could get to the office Jason was back in the classroom again.

Ray... I need a favor to ask from y..yo...y..you. Please... I n..n..n..nee..ed help. I'm losing .. every .. last bit of sense ... of reality and.. sanity. Please. There is not much more time left... I left my house for days ago, and I left my chemistry notebooks on my desk, including all my notes on the pixie dust antidote. Now I just don't dare to leave the Strothers building again...Now if you could just please go to the Omega Pi fraternity house where I live and retrieve my no.. noo.tes. Please... I cannot make more of the an.a..tidote  without mm.m.mm..y notes. I only just had one d..doo..se. I used it on one of my fraternity brothers for..t..tt...esting. He ww..waas... mm..my test... subject. Now ppleassee.. go. 

He almost seems to break down but he cracks a faint smile and sits himself down. As you leave and go back down to your friends you hear Jason behind you get up and do something in the lab again, ever restless.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 27, 2003)

*The strange Tatoo.*

The strange Tatoo.

[Hmm forgot to make the whole file smaller exept reducing the size of the picture... will try and remember that for future pictures. Too lame to fix it now]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 27, 2003)

*OOC:*


Pssst!!!  TFO use the crop feature for your art program  )D!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 27, 2003)

[OOC: I know... I just forgot in the hurry of scanning and cutting out the right pieces that I forgot to edit the size of the things :/ /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 27, 2003)

When Ray comes out of the room Ross asks to see the news Article that he "overheard" him talking about. After reading it over Ross has a strange "revelation".

"Hmm I think that you nephew has some drug problems.  Perhaps reading this article is what sparked his imagination about the Tower." Ross points out the Eastfield fraternal orginisation: The order of the Tower. "Perhaps maybe even this Wallace guy told him storys about the tower that made him have this 'bad trip'.  I honestly think that we should just get him to re-hab but this is your family, and I am no longer a cop so there is nothing that I can do.  I use to have a problem with some 'pot' I use to smoke.  A nice cop helped me with that.  At least Jas knows that he has a problem.  Maybe we should look more into this Order of the Tower, to find out just what that old coot might have told him to get these 'visions'.  But first lets get the others."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 28, 2003)

[ooc: bipidy bopidy BUMP! /ooc]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 28, 2003)

Doc mills about the car, waiting.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 28, 2003)

[OOC: Crane, not to burst your bubble but you are outside at the cars with Jason and James. Ross is inside wayting outside in the hallway and Ray is with Jason. So you aren't even near  We're waiting for Argent to post what he's doing. So please edit the post and save it in a text file or something. /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 28, 2003)

[OOC: Long weird weekend sorry I can't post more.]
Ray will post more later. He will go down to the others and let them know what is going on. then he will get the notes.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 28, 2003)

[OOC: You heard the man! Let's see some posts! I'll take care of Ray in the meanwhile. I'll see when you post again and then it automatically falls back on you offcourse!]

[Ray meets Ross outside, they have their talk and then they venture down. Jason remains back up in the lab. Your turn guys! /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2003)

While waiting for the others James shows off his revolver to the others.

"I don't take any chances now, its always within arms reach," he says, then puts it back in its concealed holster.

Ray returns and informs everyone.

"Heh, who knows what kinda old university secrets we might be digging up here?" he says enthusiasticly, "I think this investigation will be a nice change from our previous holiday. Well, except for the whole drug thing I mean.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 3, 2003)

"Common Space Cadet! Lets go over to get the others, then when they know what we know, well go to Jas's room to get the antidote. Ok?"  With that Ross heads off with Ray to find the others. When they all meet up Ross explaines everything that he Knows.  Then he recomends that we split up into to two groups, one that researches the "order of the Tower" and the other heads with Ray to get the antidote. Offering to go with either group Ross waits for every one to figure out what the plan is.

[ooc: Sorry for not posting more, but it is MARDI GRAS time and I have been quite drunk lately....  I will ge back to posting more again on Weds...  after I get over my hang over. /ooc]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2003)

Ray seems to come to his senses. Aw hell. I'm really worried about Jas. I've never seen him so screwed up before. Not even when My sister and her a-hole devorced. Ray half pushes Ross toward the cars. Lets get the notes he mentioned. Doc? can you and James look into the deaths associated with the tattoos. QAnd does anyone have any experience with drugs and detox? He's a mess. Ray seems about to burst into tears. Even the werewolves hadn't effected Ray like this.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Mar 3, 2003)

Doc looks to Ray.

"Yes.  Yes indeed.  I have some experience with drugs and their effects.  I would be more than willing to lend whatever aid I can, my friend."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2003)

"Easier said than done," James says and heads towards the Hummer, "Say, maybe Ross should come along with me seeing as he used to be a cop and all, he's more experienced with investigating stuff than I. Just an idea."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 4, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry for the no posting, but Carnaval here as well and no internet at home (again) so I'll be posting again and updating from tomorrow on! The sudden no internet caused that I failed to notify you all  Sorry! Thanks for keeping the thread on top and had a nice conversation ]

[On a little note, it's a summers day and the sun went down a while ago. It's approaching midnight. Ray along with Doc and Jason is going to go over to the Frat house but what's the rest gonna do? Festy and ShaperMC just let me know if you are tagging along to the frat house or gonna go on your own nightly escapade. If I get that I can update  And it's about time! Sorry for the unexplained absence. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 8, 2003)

[OOC: When everyone comes back from vacation and carnavals and stuff would they please put in 1 post about what they ar going to do? Would be nice for me  Then I can move it along. And now internet has been finally fixed back at my place *sigh* I have it at my girlfriends but ya know... better ways to spend my time there in this just 1 week fo vacation. The whole young and virile stuff and so  /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

James and whoever wants to come (Ross he hopes, he'd know cop language) jump into the Hummer and make their way into town to find the police station.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2003)

Ray and whomever will come with him will go to the frat house and get the notes.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 10, 2003)

Ross goes with James.

[ooc: I'm Back *cue creepy music* /ooc]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

"Yeah, go to the police.. They're usually a bucket of help... UH, Present company excluded, of course.. last time, didn't we get them all killed?" Jason says with glance at Ross, shaking his head before he heads to the Frat house with the others, making a few choice jokes about the OTHER guy named Jason, and about how if he sees any REALLY big dogs he'll meet them back at the car.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey Jason. Fark off! That's my nephew your dissing. The kid obviously snapped from stress and you make comments like that?  Ray throws a punch at Jason half heartedly, Fark you!


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 11, 2003)

Ross grabs the punch before it goes any further.  "Look Jason has a point.  Perhaps we should see how long we can keep the police out of this. We all have out cell phones if anything gets out of control.  And besides, I'm not a cop anymore, I am studying to go to the FBI now. I think that we can handel this and 'keep it in the family' so to speak. Mabey we can convince him to go to rehab even. If anyone wants to we should check out that orginisation." 

At that Ross remembers that he has is Palm with Blue Tooth and goes for the wireless web and puts in a search for "The Order of the Tower" (if service is available) while the others are deciding what to do.  "I think that we should just head over to his room for now, perhaps it will give more insite into his... madness."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 11, 2003)

[Shrug, my roommate is going to bed early and my internet connection is on his room at the moment so no update today... will have to wait till tomorrow  Soz m8es]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

ooc: Oops, guess I wrote that wrong.. I meant making fun of the fact that there were 2 jasons.  My group of friends IRL has 2 guys named Matt, and there's lotsa old jokes about it.. You know, that kinda thing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry for not keeping up. Hell week at work.]

Ray is obviously shaken but backs down. Guys were wasting time. Lets all go to the dorms and get the books then we come back here and get Jas and take him to the hospital. Ray starts walking toward the dorms.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

*The Mandrake Campus*

As Ray sets to go and walk around campus with the rest closely behind him they spend about 15 minutes searching but fail to find the dorms. The group halts for a second as they hand back against the University main building and take a good look at the halls and the corridors of the buildings that surround them. Too occupied with other stuff they hadn't noticed some things before untill now.

It's already late and just few students are still walking about on campus during a midsummer night. The halls are strangely quiet--a hush has fallen over the school. The few people left on the University terrain are scurrying from building to building, huddled together as if for protection. 

No-one walks alone.

While Ray hangs back for a moment, Ross besides him, they notice it. And why the hell they didn't notice it before goes completely passed them. Messages have been spray-painted on the walls of all the buildings around the inner courtyard of the Universities main building where you all have crashed down for a moment.

"Get out of Eastfield!" one blares. "Rapists go home!" declares another. A few windows seem to have been broken out; some have been patched up, others haven't.

But appearantly not everyone is taking this persecution lying down, for you also notice fliers and posters, printed in neon colors, tacked to every available surface.

"Mandrake Unite!" they cry in large letters. "Rally to defend your school, your community and yourselves! Don't let rural prefudice destroy your chances at education! join the protest Tuesday, 2:00 pm, at City Hall."

[OOC: It's Thursday now /OOC]

You point the things you two see out to the others and don't immediatly know what to think about them until Ross pokes Ray in his side.

Yo Ray, check this out. Several of them are being blown about across the courtyard and something just caught my eye in them. You might want to check this out, seems to explain some of it. First thought it were pieces of todays paper or something that I could read for a bit to see what's going down in this town and just to kill a bit of time untill we find that dorm or something hehe. But they seem to be paper articles torn from two issues of the local paper and copied hundreds of time and spread across the terrain. Seems they've got quite some friction here between the local poppulace and the Mandrake Students after that... 

*Points at the spray-paint messages and the fliers and posters.*

Handing out some of the papers he found while the others look around and pick some of them up from the corners or the grass where the wind blew them. Everyone takes a good look at them and then around them at the scared and huddled students around them and the quiet in town. 

[OOC: I'll attach the two articles in posts behind this one and another update right after that. I'll resolve this situation right now till the point where you get to the frat house. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

*Article 1*

--


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

*Article 2*

[OOC: lol still forgot the edit the articles  Ah well the articles are in there and stuff so this should do anyway  /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

All of you get back on your feet and wander back in the direction of the cars. But then James suddenly stops and pulls Jason at his shirt.

Euhm we came looking for the dorm remember... Well ya know, we found some stuff here but that's not what we came for and not really what we are looking into now is it... It could be me  

While he says it a small group of about 6 girls walks down the corridor adjescent to yours and seem to be in quite a hurry to get somewhere, or just someplace inside.

Well lets ask them? 

James hustles down around the corner and into the other corridor where the girls turn around with a scared look on their faces when they see a man of James' build and vigor some hustling at them. But one of them seems to keep her head cool and not easily scared and steps in front of the rest and gives you a tough look, but her trembling hands and the way she clutches her books give her away.

Well at least she's trying.

Comming to a full stop about 15 ft. away from the girls, James puts his hands up while he looks at the girls and pities them for a bit. Having to walk around in this fear.

Wow girls! Calm down! I mean you no harm, I just read the articles blowing about here and I'm just lost on campus and I need to get somewhere. 

One of the other girls seems to loossen up a bit after James' words, and his cute smile... 

Heh got lost? Happens to everyone once in a while, I'm here in my last year now I hope and sometimes all the halls and corridors seem to look alike, even to me. But well I guess you were going somewhere? Which building  are you looking for? 

Meanwhile the rest of the group comes walking around the corner and stumble into view of the girls.

Ow first well, I'm with them so don't worry about them, they're cool.  But we were looking for the boys dormitory, or rather well the Omega Pi Frat house. We supposed it's somewhere on campus or just outside but we've been searching for almost 45 mins now and we don't seem to be getting anywhere exept from chemistry to physics to astrology and maths buildings. 

The girls smile and seem to have lost the sense of fear and for a moment the threatening and heavy atmosphere of the campus seems to fade away.

Well actually, the Omega Pi frat house is in town. This university doesn't have it's own dormitories so students have to find their own rooms and places in or around town. I try and point out where the frat house is, I suppose you are by car right? 

James nods and the girl goes on to explain how to find it. After pointing it out the girls huddle back together again and wander off chattering through the hallways of the University while the rest of you head back for the vehicles and prepare to head for the Frat house.

[OOC: Frat house post after this one./OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

*The Omega Pi house*

The home of the Omega Pi fraternity for the last 50 years, this frat house has seen better days. The three-story structure needs a coat of paint, and one of the Greek letters has fallen off, leaving only a three-foot wooden "omega" hanging over the door. The front porch is littered with empty beer cans, cigarette butts, and used tabs of what would most likely be _pixie dust_. Loud rock music booms from inside the house, its bass echoing down the street and shaking your innards. The front of the door is unlocked and slightly ajar, but it is too dark inside to see anything on the ground floor--though there are lights on upstairs.

[OOC: Done  /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

"Hehe, I like bass," James says as they gather on the sidewalk, feeling the concrete pulse beneath them, "It'd be really kewl if we ran in there holding up our driver's licenses and yelling that we were cops, but I guess that can wait for a better time."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

Doc gets out of the car and looks at the place. The bass resonating his glasses and his old bones. He opens the door for Jason so he can get out on the other side of the car. Then he walks up to James and hangs next to him as they both look at the house and cracking a smile a James' remark.

Hmmm I think I'll wait outside in the car... this music isn't my style and it's allready giving me a headache so... I'll be out here in my car waiting for you guys. The music rings my old bones to boot, elderly aren't made for this so I'm skipping this one.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 13, 2003)

Well in the car on the ride over...

"Hey guys, don't you think that it is a bit strange for everyone to be so scared of an incident that supposidly happen OFF campus and was isolated?  I mean...  They got caught and were drunk.   We were sober and *looks over at Doc* we don't exactly look like FRAT boys now do we.  I think that there is more to this than what meets the eye." 

Upon hearing the bass and James comment...

"Yea we could do that if they haden't taken my badge when I went back to school.  Anyways, I think that cops in a frat house might start an all out riot bassed on the recent happenings. None the less, let me talk, I know thse _dudes_ language I think that kids now a days think I am _radical_ just like back in the day. Man I can even relate to the tabs here. I bet they are even _Puffin' the Magic Dragon_ right now." 
Ross pulles his collar up on his wind breaker and does a similar movement as "the Fonz" with his hair.  If you look at him you can see that it is absolutly ridiculious with a red windbreaker over his bright orange and yellow Hawiian Tshirt.  Ross heads towards the door after he is 'ready'.

[ooc: LOL or Puffin the Magic DAGON! LOL /ooc]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

> Puffin' the Magic Dragon




LOL LOL LOL LOL~~~~~

Haha you knocked me prone right there  And then the DAGON remark hahaha, ow my god I'm dying here.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 15, 2003)

If any of you ever need something to read before you go to bed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2003)

> Anyways, I think that cops in a frat house might start an all out riot bassed on the recent happenings.




"Heh, thats the idea man," James says, "Well, I'll take point then."

James walks up to the front door and knocks on it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 16, 2003)

The door opens just a bit when you knock on it and music washes over your body. As you peer through the small gap you can make out nothing in the dark inside of the house and after waiting for half a minute noone has come to answer at the door.

The beat just goes on... and on... and on.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2003)

"Yo!" James calls over the music back to his comrades, "No answer, I'd say they're all fed on pixie dust!"

James opens the door fully before stepping inside, he is very wary, stepping quietly so as not to disturb any possibly violent junkies. An object in his boot (and a bigger one next to his crotch) assure him of his safety.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

[OOC: Argent I've seen you post for the last few days but not in here. What's up? /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 17, 2003)

[ooc Opps the weekend just passed me by... sorry but I have been waiting for some more posting on this tread. ooc]

Ross is right behind James and just nods to him as if he understands his intentions.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2003)

[Sorry guys.]

Ray pushes in through his friends and looks around. He is absently touching the *disk* that he has in the big inner pocket of his jacket. He steps up to one of the frat boys and (using Bluff) says. I'm officer Spacy from the state police. Tell me where Jason <blanking on his last name>' sroom is and I won't haul you all into jail.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 18, 2003)

[ooc TFO check out the last post on this thread http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39341 /ooc]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

[OOC: Cool! I'm checking it out now! While wondering where everyone went I guess they have good reason, there's more in life then PbP after all. (*Covers his head*) I'll update today or tomorrow, I just fell ill with being very dizzy and VERY nauseous to I'm not feeling well. Just came to check up... tv bored me but this isn't doing much good for my stomach so... if it gets better tonight, if not tomorrow it is. /OOC]

[EDIT: He added the old site, not the new one. /EDIT]


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 18, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[EDIT: He added the old site, not the new one. /EDIT] *



Yea oh well I emailed him and told him that, but still


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 19, 2003)

[ooc so did this game die on us TFO?  /ooc]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 19, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *[ooc so did this game die on us TFO?  /ooc] *



I'm still here! I just have had so much to do that I let Ray get behind.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 19, 2003)

[OOC: No not dead haha, else I'd just replace people but merely Crane seems to have gone missing, some sort of curse on Doc or something but like I said, from time to time people get unexpected things in their lives or something that causes them to slow down in posting. I've been here for years now and I've seen it come and go and it's just a period. It'll pass. /OOC]

[Update in the next couple of hours /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

The door slams open as Ray barges in but nothing could prepare him for what he would face behind that wooden door.  A terrible and disgusting odor washing over Ray as he steps inside the building and totally unprepared for this his stomach revolts but Ray keeps it together. The smell of sour milk, moldy food, and the sickly sweet smell of old alcohol mixed with the acrid odor of bodies just makes him sick.

I've smelled worse... 

And memmories of the dark cave in Snowflake Valley flash through his mind. That smell... Ray could never forget that smell that lingered there in that heart of darkness, never.

Squeezing off his nose Ray narrows his eyes as he peers into the twilight of the room to see what's to see here. Surprised by the fetid odor his little entrance plan fell apart but now he's standing here anyway so... His gaze inspects the room but unknowingly things are taking a turn for the worse...

A greasy carpet of bottles, microwave food wrappers and pixie dust tabs covers the floor. As Ray's eyes adjust, he can make out half a dozen figures scattered around the front living room, lying on the floor and scattered around the front living room, lying on the floor and sprawled across dilapidated furniture.

These are the Omega Pi brothers, and they all share the same open-mouthed, glazed-eyed look of the dead; flies walk across their faces. Ray's mouth drops open and he can't hold it in now and he can't even turn around but vomits right there on the spot as it all sinks into him and the acrid odor just makes it worse.

And the beats goes on... and on... and on...

[Finally updated, being ill sucks and I've been remembered how bad it is when you have to throw up  And more then I'd like to... Jemal still around? Seems we lost Crane but I'll handle that. As long as Festy Argent and Shaper are still around this show will go on  Ross and James are just outside the door while Ray just barged in. Doc and Jason are outside at the car waiting for the rest to get back. /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

James looks stupefied at Ray's actions until he gets a funny expression and vomits.

"Ooh s," he says worriedly and runs in to find out whats wrong, drawing his revolver along the way.

He sees the dead students and turns away in disgust. The sight was not as shocking as it could've been were it not for all he'd seen (notably the scattered remains of torn apart people in a hotel lobby), but he still feels revulsion build up within him as the thought of how long they'd been here comes to into his thoughts (through his nose ).

"I'll try to figure out the cause of death," he yells to the others over the music, "See if you can find the stereo and switch it off!"

With that he blocks his nose with one hand and grips his gun tightly in the other, he inspects the bodies intently but doesn't touch them.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 20, 2003)

"Tell you what,"  Ross says trying to act official and pretend like he is not going to vomit when he smells the smell, "You turn off the music, Ray goes up stairs, and I check out the bodies.  I don't think that we should get the police involved yet, I am starting to not like small town cops anymore.  Perhaps we should make an annomous tip on our way back to Jas's lab."  Ross finishes talking and pulls his shirt up over his nose to try to prevent the smell as he heads towards the bodies (if everyone agree's).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

James listens to Ross, looks to the slightly aged corpses, then back to Ross.

"You got yourself a deal!" he replies, "Have fun!"

With that James rushes off to find the stereo, gun in hand and switching lights on as he goes.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 20, 2003)

You want me to go_upstairs_? where the smell will be worse? Ray looks pained but complies. His eyes haunted by the notion that his nephew may have caused this. Jas please tell me this is some sort of a stupid frat prank.  he says to himself. 
Thoughts of every slasher movie he has ever scene come to his mind as he heads up the stairs, certain that Freddy leatherface the 13th is standing behind the door in the first room off the landing.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 21, 2003)

OOC: Yes, I'm still around, just couldn't really think of anything to post.  

IC: Jason sees James suddenly run in to the house and turns to Doc "What's up with that?  Hang on a sec, man."
Jason opens his door and steps out, shouting towards the house.  "HEY! WHAT'S GOING ON I THERE!?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 21, 2003)

The three of you carefully step inside the room. Below your feet you feel alot of things snap and crack but no sound of that reaches your ears while the music goes on. Slowly you three make your way into the room, each your own way with your individual purposes.

A yell from outside never reached your ears. Jason finds his call unanswered.

And the beat goes on... and on... and on...

While you make your way through the garbage littered room and are just comming to grips with being surrounded by corpses, one of the frat boys right next to Ross--emaciated, wearing only a pair of loose-fitting sweat pants--begins to twitch and moan. He blinks rapidly, moistening his dry and scratchy eyeballs. 

Ross suddenly gets it. Like the rest of the brothers in the room, he is not dead, but merely in a deep catatonic state, tripping on pixie dust. 

The concious frat boy ignores Ross and starts reaching around him blindly, pathetically searching for another tab of pixie dust.

Meanwhile James and Ray make their way to the back of the room where they spot a broad hallway, at the end of which they can make out a staircase, lit only by a dim, bare bulb at the foot of the stairs. James can't make out any stereo in the room as he walks slowly through it right next to Ray to avoid stepping onto any of the bodies.

When the two of you reach the end of the hallway you see that the rest of the house is almost as disgusting as the front room; no one has tried to maintain the place for at least two weeks. As you make your way to Jason's room, you walk by other members of the fraternity, all lying motionless on the side of the corridor and with the same glazed look as the ones in the front living room. They all have the eerie look of corpses.

Halfway up narrow staircase, one of these pixies lurches out of the shadows, blocking the two investigators. He slurs something unintelligible, then his eyes suddenly snap into focus. He cocks his head strangely, like a curious animal. Studying the two of you, he spreaks clearly.

What is it you seek? 


[OOC: NOTE: Ray and James don't know yet that everyone lying about aren't dead. At least not until Ross tells them or they draw their own conclusions when the guy suddenly lurches in front of them. Should scare the hell out of them  And it makes me feel good I had you guys there heh heh heh....  /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 21, 2003)

Why the hell isent this music off yet?!?!  Ross shouts, but he can barley hear his own voice.  So he knows that he must go find out for himself, and see where everyone went.  First he looks down and kicks the nearest viles from the junkie reaching for them (even if they are empty).

He then heads to the front door to see if any one headed back outside.  If jason is still there he asks him to come with as he figures that the music must be comming from upstairs somewhere...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2003)

Frack! Ray yells and swings at the undead horror.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

"S!" he yells at the sight, also highly suspicious about the rapid change in coherency of the junkie's voice, "We're looking for the stereo to turn it off, let us through!"

James' revolver resides in his right hand by his hip, ready to flick in an upward direction at a moments notice.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

Jason heads in with Ross, first telling Doc "I'm gonna go see what's up in here, won't take too long."
As he approaches Ross, he shouts to be heard over the music "WHERE'RE THE OTHER GUYS?  WHAT'S GOING ON IN HERE?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

Wildly swinging Ray stikes in surprise at the Omega Pi brother but his swing misses terribly. Unbalanced by his critical miss Ray slips on some of the crap on one of the stairsteps and falls back bumping down the stair to the bottom where he plummets into the litter across the floor. The wooden steps buising his back badly but otherwise he's ok.

[2 dmg, Ray]

James oblivious to the fact that Ray fell down the stairs due to the deafening music looks at the tripping frat boy who nods intelligently once, then zones out again and staggers past him down the stairs.

Still suspecting that Ray is behind him James continues up the stairs and heads up to the rooms at the side of the corridor on the first floor. From one of the rooms seeps a flickering light from under the door which is closed and locked.

Turning around to confront Ray with this and that they might need Jason to open this he found out to his fright that Ray isn't there anymore. A quick glance at the rooms number before he heads back to look for Ray confirms this is Ray's nephew's room.

Down in the front room of the house Ross and Jason enter the building and take a peek around. Ross sees the concious pixie-head find a tab of cardboard, which he slips into his mouth. Satisfied, he returns to his stupor. But before Ross can react to this or shake his head about it when he sees someone go down the path he's been he sees Ray plumment down the stairs at the end of the hallway.


[OOC: Sorry for the slow updating but my health has been tough on me lately. But I'm trying to get back and put as much as I can into this game, I just know it's way to good to even slow down!  There's jsut too much fun and adventure to be had for you guys and you can take my word on that! /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 27, 2003)

AH! That hurt. OMG! James look out. Zombies. Ray picks himself up and runs up the stairs.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 28, 2003)

Ray attempts to run up the stairs but the second he steps on the first step an aching pain shoots through his back. While he bends over to take a deep breath because the pain surprised him the frat boy walks past Ray while totally ignoring him and grabs a tab of pixie dust and falls back against a table on its side with his eyes staring wide into some place far away where the normal eyes don't seem to see.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2003)

"Don't worry, he's just a junkie, probably the last one alive but who cares, I found Jas' room," James says as helps Ray up the stairs, "I'll be right back."

James heads back downstairs to collect the others, informing them of his discovery.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2003)

Clinginf to james for support ray gets up the stairs before he says Did you hear the way his voice changed? I'm getting a bad feeling about this. I wish I were a chemist. These pills are no good. I wish I knew what was in them. Ray will look for a tab whhile he is talking. Maybe one of us should take a hit and see what is going on with it. _Jas.. what have you gotten into?_


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 28, 2003)

> Jas.. what have you gotten into?



I heard that


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 28, 2003)

Ross shakes his head at the falling man.  "THEY ARE JUNKIES, NO NEED TO RUN, THEY ARE HARM-LESS."  Ross shouts at him.

Ross waves the others up the stairs to follow up to Jason's room.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

Jason heads up the stairs with the rest, looking around at the stupid loosers littering the ground.
[size="-3"]"f*cking druggies, can't take the heat so they just zone out."[/size] Jason mutters to himself, hoping he won't be heard over the loud music.  After all, his friend's cousin happened to be one of those druggies.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

James tries to get everyone's assistance in opening the door, unless someone is capable of picking the lock.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 31, 2003)

[OOC: Update today, spent my weekend D&Ding with my IRL group and since I DM it eats up my time to repare two gaming days of plot and NPC interaction. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 31, 2003)

The door to Jason's room is closed and locked. Flickering light still seeps from out beneath the door. A minute later Jason has worked himself through the lock with nothing but his "handy-pair or lucky hairpins" (tm) and the door swings open with a creak unhearable due to the loud music. 

Inside, the room is in complete disarray. An old single bed is dumped on its side, and a tall bookshelf has been knocked down, its books scattered and torn. An antique wooden desk lies on its back, its drawers splintered open, their contents strewn about the room. A cheap pressboard dresser has been literally torn apart, clothing from inside piled against the wall behind it. 

Papers, chemistry textbooks and notebooks are everywhere in the room. Some are torn violently in half, while others have had every page torn out of their bindings. Baffled the four of you gaze through the doorway in the chaos.

Slowly you step inside trying not to step on anything but that just seems impossible since everything is strewn about. Going through the mess, you find a series of red spiral notebooks labeled "Graduate Research." These are Jason's notes from every project he's worked on for the last school year. He filled these notebooks with theories and brainstorms, not just chemical formulas and lab results.

Each entry is dated. Every page but the first has been torn out of the most recent notebook. A carefull search of the room reveals to you all that the missing pages were apparently shredded into tiny bits and strewn around the room and mixed in with the rest of the debris. The first page has two entries on it, the first dated three months ago, the second a week later.

Someone was very thorough, as evidenced by the mess you encountered, in destroying Jason's work.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

James raises an eyebrow at the the mess.

"Looks like the place was hit by a pack of shredding machines with rabies," he says, "Well lets take whatever we can find back to Jas."

James collects whatever documents he can find scattered about before the start going back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2003)

Not so fast. My nephew is a smart one. Lets check out what we can. Ray starts to right some of the furniture searching for secret compartments as he goes. if there is nothing in the desk and oither furniture he will start on the floor (loose floorboards) and the ceiling tiles.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 1, 2003)

Ray spends up to 10 whole minutes searching the room but uncovers nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

"F*ck, he's gonna be pissed when he finds out everything's toast... So what do you guys think did this?" Jason asks as they all finish searching the room.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

"I'd reckon it was one of his frat brothers hyped up on pixie fin' dust," James says, "I don't think there's much else we'll get out of being here, lets go."

He holds a fistful of whatever documents were left intact as he heads out into the hallway, aiming to go back outside.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 3, 2003)

[OOC: Needing a post from Shaper and I'm updating. /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 3, 2003)

Ross helps the others search the room.  All the drugs and music are making him feel a bit uneasy.  He begins to have very distinct memories of the time that he failed out of school for drugs.  All ... the ... memoires ...  

Ross snaps back out of it when he hears a voice, whose voice?  Anyways....  what were we...  oh yea... Ross looks around and [using his drug knowledge] tries to locate what would apear to be any form of a syrum that could be either a antidote or ... any thing.


[ooc Sorry I thought that I said that I would not be able to post for a while, but I guess that I did not say that on this thread.  I will be posting regularly now, I just had a crap load of work back up on me.  Thanks for understanding /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 3, 2003)

> [ooc Sorry I thought that I said that I would not be able to post for a while, but I guess that I did not say that on this thread. I will be posting regularly now, I just had a crap load of work back up on me. Thanks for understanding /OOC]



No prob m8, gaming is for relaxation and amusement. Comes secondairy to work and private life! [famous last words I'm sure]

But you aren't finding anything that could come close to being a drug or something like it in that room.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 7, 2003)

Ray gets on a phone whether it's in Jas' room or in the hallway and requests an ambulance and the police. 
Returning to the group he says Lets get back to my nephew. I have the feeling were going to have to do a cold turkey detox on him. it will not be fun for anyone.  Rays eyes moisten I better call my sister and let her know there is trouble.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 7, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Lets get back to my nephew. I have the feeling were going to have to do a cold turkey detox on him. it will not be fun for anyone.  Rays eyes moisten I better call my sister and let her know there is trouble. *



"Good idea.  We should also get backthere befor, or incase, anything bad happens to him.  We should hurry, I don't feel like being here to answer questions when the cops show up.  I dont' think that that will help our timeframe any." Ross says scanning the room over one more time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 7, 2003)

Well then It's decided. We go now and hopefuly some one can wake Doc on the way back. He looks out of it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

"I'll take care of Doc, lets just get back there." Jason says, heading back to the car.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2003)

James nods and follows the others. He glances through the meager few sheets of paper he managed to recover.

"I wonder if he could get anything out of these... doubt it," he says once outside.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 13, 2003)

*cough* BUMP *cough*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 14, 2003)

With an unhearable click, its noise chocked by the music, the door falls back into its lock. Slowly his hand releases its grip of the sweaty doorknob and Ray takes a few steps back. A cold feeling slowly seeping through his shirt shakes him out of his stare as he finds himself against the wall. Some movement in the corner of his left eye draws his attention and the only thing he sees is James peeking over his shoulder before his face also disappears beneath the upper step of the stairs.

Ray gently pushes himself away from the wall and still slightly shaken by what he saw in that room he firmly paces down the corridor towards the stairs. The pandemonium in the room still clearly pictured in his mind and filling him with question concerning why and who. Half a minute later his left foot sinks into the garbage littering the ground floor and his eye catches the rest of the group waiting for him about halfway across the room.

A few trips and muttered curses further the last of you emerges from the front door and takes a deep breath of fresh air trying to cleanse yourself of the sickening and disgusting air inside. James emerges last and his nose and stomach welcome the change of air as well as he fills his loungs with the fresh mountain air while almost stepping in someone elses vomit spread over the path leading to the door.

Greeted by a pale looking Doc back at the car you can easily make out that he wants to go and get away from this place. Clearly not the old man's idiom. Soon the engines roar and the cars speed down the road and head north by northeast back to the university campus.

After a minute or two of easy driving through the by night abandoned town the campus buildings slowly rise before you as black giants against the clear nightly sky. The sound of your engines pulling up to the physics building echos loudly between the quit and empty buildings. After the car doors have been slammed shut your ears are greated by an eerie silence that seems to be carried by the wind that steadily blows and dartles between the campus building.

While you step forward and head towards Jason's lab, you five are greeted by the sole light that burns inside the lab on the second floor, the rest of the building dark and silent. 

[OOC: Real life has been cleaned up as far as it goes and I'm able to update once a day or once every two days once again! TFO's back  /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2003)

[ooc: Woot! Forsaken and the Nocturnum are back in action!]

"Very welcoming sight indeed," James says, and starts towards building entrance.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 15, 2003)

[OOC: Hi guys! Sorry to be away. I was in the hospital for a few days.]

I'm not sure if the light on is a good thing or bad. I was under the impression Jas didn't want anyone to know he was there. Ray seems to take on the air of a concerned parent and charges up the stairs.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 15, 2003)

> I was in the hospital for a few days



Join the club, I was there for my mother and brother =[


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 15, 2003)

"Are we ready to go back and see if Jas is ok?  We can give him what we got even if it is not much." 

[ooc Welcome Back both of you! /ooc]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 15, 2003)

Jason follows his friends closely but a bit more cautiously, his eternal paranoia kicking in.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 16, 2003)

The last sound you five hear is the hydrolic hiss of the large double door closing behind you and then there is silence. You find yourselves staring into a dark and unlit hall with several corridors leading away into an unnerving gloom. If it's old memmories playing up or a strange tension in the air you don't know. 

The path to the small class room laboratory still seems to hang fresh in your memmories and as four of your head towards the second corridor on your left Ray already sprints off towards the lab. But before any of you can react to it you are met by a frigid gust of air that blows in your face the moment your round the corner into the side corridor. Doc tightens up his jacket and for a moment his face lights up in a spooky orange gloom as he inhales some of his pipe fumes.

Hmmm, seems someone left a window open somewhere. But now let's not have mister Spacey wonder off to far now eh?

Your footsteps sounding louder and louder the longer you continue to walk down that empty and cold corridor towards the staircase somewhere around the right corner of the end of it. After a minute or three you round the corner and see the staircase rising before you. The sound of feet rushing up the cold stone echoing down towards you.

Slowly you all ascend the stairs together and as the last of you cleares the last step you all notice some strange acrid odor that reaches your noses... An odor that seems familiar.. but from where?

The cold wind blows through the first floor left wing corridor as well and it seems to blow away the acrid odor for a moment as it rushes past you and dances playfully in the dark corridor of the empty building. But when the wind dies down again for a moment there is a faint sound comming from behind you... the strange sound of metal against stone... The sound is joined by another similar one and you all find your paces slightly quickened... But the wind cuts the sound down again and for a few seconds you find yourselves relieved of that rythmic beating sound comming from behind you. But then...

Oh God...

Then that moaning sound creeping up from behind you the moment the wind disappeared behind a dark corner in the corridor again. The disturbing moaning sounds that suddenly sound like very many voices in agony sends the four of you running down the corridor as if your lives depended on it...

As you round that last corner at the end, the moaning and beating still echoing from behind you and for a moment seem to grow distant for a moment, you see some light seeping from beneath a door down the hallway. 

Ray's voice talking to someone sounds down the hallway and as it meets your ears it seems to give your minds some reprieve of the haunting sounds seemingly so close behind you... the door is only a mere 60 ft away from you...


----------



## Timothy (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi Guys!

TFO called my some time ago how proud he was on his CoC game. Like any self-respecting PbP Player, I immediatly volunteered to fill up any space that might come available. He said "Okay, but it might take a while"I said "No Problem" and so I waited and waited. Other people now showed interest too! I was afraid I'd never get in! But some minutes ago, TFO told me I was in, so here I am. I'm going to read through all the second chapter and then discuss with TFO what character I choose, or make and how I will be introduced IC.

I'm looking forward to playing!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

[ooc: Good to have you aboard Timothy! ]

James draws his Anaconda from his pants, allowing the others to get ahead before he starts moving.

"I gotcha backs people," he says, fear causing the foundations of his voice to tremor slightly, but enough to be noticed.

He cocks the hammer, and wishes this wasn't as familiar to him as it really was.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 16, 2003)

Ross, still exceptionally nervous runns towards Ray's voice.  

[ooc Good to have new BLOOD aboard for Nocturnum /ooc]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 18, 2003)

[OOC: Bump, if noone posts in the next day I'll just update and take everyone elses actions... and Timothy, how's it comming? /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 19, 2003)

OOC: Ray's waiting to find out who he's talking to. 

And Dude... Keep the Anaconda in your pants! Lord knows we don't want to see it. (Well maybe Ross does!) LOL


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 20, 2003)

[OOC: Talking to Jason, you were running up to see him right? my bad! /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 20, 2003)

[Silly!]

Breathless and shaking just a bit Ray confronts his nephew on the tabs, Jas what is this ? I've got to get you out of here. You need rest and a doctors attention. Maybe we can help the others once your thinking clearly again. Ray is holding Jason up by his shoulderstrying to shake some sence into him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 20, 2003)

James walks backwards, watching the group's shadows as they hustle, and tries to distinguish any threats that could be hiding amound them.

A cold sweat springs up on his palms, lessening his grip on the revolver, and forcing him to squeeze tighter. His knucles turn white and his teeth grind while they are clenched. His eyes dart back and forth, absorbing every movement made within his field of vision and trying to dcipher them all at once to find an enemy.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 21, 2003)

*uickl*

The sound of Jason's sneakers squeeking on the lynoleum floor as he comes to an abrupt stop in front of the labroom sends another shiver down your spines. Just James remains focussed and seems to be keeping it all together. As James walks backwards while trying to move along as fast as he can he stumbles against something and swing his handcannon around to send whatever is behind him to kingdom come. Quickly he pulls his gun up as he sees that it's just Doc he stumbled into who was hanging over to catch his breath.

Pffff, sorry James... Pfff... Pffff... Sigh... Just not as young and vital as the rest of you I'm afraid. Could you please give me a hand. I don't want to be the last in line here. Pffff....

James quickly grabs the elderly Doc by the arm and draggs him towards the lab room in which Jason disappears just as the two approach. Ross who's holding the door looks down the hall to what's holding the other two sees the scene and runs towards to two to give James a hand with Doc who's totally exhausted from the run.

The two young investigators move as quickly as they can towards the welcomming light just a few more meters away but as they close in the echos from down the hall grow ever louder and louder... 

You take over Ross! I'll watch your back! We've got incomming!

While Ross draggs Doc through the open labroom door James finds himself suddenly very alone in the dark hallway. His long shadow falls deep down the corridor, projected by the faint but suddenly ow so very bright light in the room behind him. The moans grow ever in strenght and the beating of steel against the floor seems to quicken as it comes nearer. James suddenly  feels very cold as goosebumps cover his entire body and then the first shadows fall around the corner down the hallway.

Humanoid shadows dance on the twilight hallway floor thirty meters down the corridor. But the moaning and the dragging and beating sound James hears get him his doubts on the matter of what is stalking the gang through these dark halls and corridors of the university building...

A cold click is all that sounds when James puts the cold metal hammer of the Anaconda back in its safe mode. The howls and moans from down the hall seems to be rounding the corner any moment now and James waits for just one more second and hastens himself through the labroom door which he closes with a loud bang behind him. 

In front of him are Ross who's sitting Doc down on one of the tables in the room and Jason who's watching Ray shaking up the other Jason... Who in this matter seems to be too weak and distant minded that he just lets it come all over him and shakes like a doll in Ray's hands.

Unnnn...cle... Ray.....I... Wwwhhaaat..sssss.. happeenniiinngg.......

And Ray suddenly scaring himself by how he took on the already very weakened kid just now realises in how bad a state Jason really is. This is not just some side affect from heavy drug usage... especially since by the looks of it... Jason was doing everything he could to devellop some sort of antidote against this Pixiedust....

And now the beating sound reaches all inside the room reminding them of the fact that something is comming....

For them....


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 21, 2003)

[OOC: You all came in through the door in the left bottom of the minimap and the lighter patches in the upper wall are windows. The door to the office part of the room is slightly ajar and clearly unlocked. It's where Jason was hiding till everyone came back and where Ray found him when he entered the room first. /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 21, 2003)

Ray looks wildly around the room. I can't imagine this is normal for the college. I'm getting the disk out. Ray reaches into the inside pocket he had specialy made for the disk and pulls it out fingers already in the slots. Lets see if the disk reacts to the area here.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 21, 2003)

[OOC: It doesn't /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2003)

"We need to get him to a doctor or hospital or something, but first we gotta get out to the car," James says and strums the fingers of his free hand the counter opposite the door they entered through.

James notices Ray taking out the disc and memories of pain ignite in his old wound. He stops his strumming and lifts his hand the the scar of the bite wound in his shoulder. He shakes his head at the thought of what could be happening and says nothing. James levels the Anaconda at the door, waiting for whatever is coming.

"Maybe if we're lucky it'll just be a drunk or retarded security guard, or a mob of them in fact, we shouldn't really jump to conclusions... yet," he says, glancing to the others, he tries to lighten the situation, "All this moaning you'd think is was 'House of the Dead' or 'Resident Evil', hehe."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh.... Freeking thanks James, as if I wasn't about to crap myself already. Jas grab your things we're getting out of this town. Your mother would kill me if I let anything happen to you.  _Let alone how I would feel_ Ray thinks to himself as he shoulders the brunt of his nephews weight and starts towords the door.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 22, 2003)

[OOC: for some small clarification... the corridor outside of the labroom leads two ways. To a dead end and a window at the end of the corridor.. or back where you came from to the stairs, where you can go down the stairs or down the hallway to another wing of the building. So your first impression is that you seems to be stuck... /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2003)

[OOC: What floor is this?]

I'm getting out of here. Hell guys we faced down worse things than drunken frat boys! Ray walks to the door with Jas.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2003)

"Hey stretcher bearer, I'll take point," James says and moves in front to go first.

His hand shakes visibly as he reaches for the door handle.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 23, 2003)

[OOC: Not the ground floor,not the first floor, but the second floor. like 20 ft up from the parkinglot outside. Or how do you call that in english? /OOC]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2003)

Deleted


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 23, 2003)

[OOC: Jemal.. just your intent and reaction would be nice.. noone said you were actually reaching the stairs without problems or even leaving the room that way  Your persuers would be right outside your door when you finish talking and start doing something... you can hear them clearly comming down the hall... the loud beating sound of something against the floor resonating through the corridor through the door...  /OOC]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2003)

OOC: OH, in that case....

IC: Jason nervously backs away from the door, his hand going to the grip of his gun as he looks at the others wondering what's going on.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 24, 2003)

[OOC: Irrelivant /OOC]


----------



## Timothy (Apr 24, 2003)

OOC: I'm finally done reading. I wasnt able to read it earlier as I'm trying to start up my own company and I was doing some translating work for another company. 

I'm now torn between two choices. Taking over the roll of Doc or taking a new character. I do not really like the character of doc, as he's too passive for my means and I do not know his history.. But choosing a new character will mean I'm not part of the original group that went trough all of the other horrors.

I'll discuss with TFO later.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 28, 2003)

As the wooden doorknob slides into James' hand the rest of the group gangs up closely behind him. Pulling out his own pistol Jason prepares to ready himself and protect the others for what might encrouch upon them now...

Pushing Ross a little bit back while getting the safety of his pistol, James now firmly clutches the doorknob... takes a deep breath... But as he just wants to confront whatever is outside of this door and see that it's just all some prank or drug gang of frat boys stalking the halls and scaring girlls... A loud bang sounds as something bumps against the door...

The beating sound stops.

.....

Quiet falls over the room as everyone holds their breath for a second and all stumble back afraid when a metal pick suddenly pierces the wood of the door with a loud bang. Caught by surprise and all scared the hell out by this crap by that something that is pulling this sh*t a small piece of the door flies through the room and a few feet from the door it clashes against one of the tables.

The blade of an axe flashes brightly in the light for a moment and through the hole you see some arms and shapes move in the dark hall and little but dirty clothes are revealed in the small beam of light that falls through the hole in the wood that separates you from them...

Many moans suddenly sound through the door, ten maybe more? And another blow of the pick send a piece of the door flying...

They are comming.


[Init:
Ray: 17
Doc: 17
Something: 1
James: 12
Ross: 11
Jason: 7
Jas (mine): 5
Something: 2]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

"Gotta force them back. Make a path," James says, and looks around for a fire extinguisher, "Shooting them all isn't advisable, disorientating them and making them flee would be a bit better."

If he finds a fire extinguisher he goes up to the door and sprays the contents through in a pause between the swings of the axe. Otherwise he'll try to find a big heavy object and get someone to help him move it in front of the door.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 28, 2003)

[There is a fire extinguisher]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 28, 2003)

Ray will look arounf the room to see if there is any to make a rope with so they can break out a window and escape that way. Doc! look out the windows. Tell me what you see.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 28, 2003)

His eyes glancing through the room in a faint panic Ray finds no rope in eye sight. Quickly Ray runs for the cabinet and starts pulling out some drawers and flinging open some of the closet doors but to no apparent avail...

And another two strikes blows holes in the door...

Hmm Mr. Spacey...

A slightly trembling voice of the old man reaches Ray's ears and he peeks over one of the cabinet doors that he's trashing in his frantic search at the moment.

There's a small ledge running on the outside... a feet orso wide...

A ten whole seconds later a bit muffled sound comes from inside the small office room in the lab. Half chocked by the slamming of the metal against the door. No other hole appears as the axe has seem to sprang from the door as it was swung against it in the wrong way, just a loud clash of metal against the door bears witness to that.

A pipe runs over here just a yard orso to the side of this window in the office. It seems to run all the way down... Hmmm... I'm just an old man and not all that about heights but always better then god knows how many freaks with axes! I miss my Mary but I'm in no rush to see her again that soon!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 28, 2003)

Ray's eyes get a bit more calm. Brilliant! To the windows guys.  Ray will take off his jacket and use the sleeves to tie his belt to Jas's belt just incase he is not strong enough to get down the pipe by himself. This is no way for "Ray and the Diskettes"" to die. (Good goddess i've been dieing to use that joke.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

"Okaly dokaly," James says, and doesn't open fire with the extinguisher, "We can save this for later. I'll go last, just in case they need to be held at bay."

James waits with the others by the window, opting to go last in case they break through the door. He's a lot calmer now that he knows they're only people, but that doesn't stop him being confused as to why a mob of junkies would attack them.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 28, 2003)

James' voice sounds through the room barking his answer and Jas reacts almost immediatly. While Jas runs for Doc and his Uncle Ray in the office as fast as he can make his way through the couple of tables but in his haze and hurry stumbles into one, trips and gets up again...

A certain small reaches the nostrils of James Hale... a certain odor of unwashed bodies and male sweat mingling with another strange smell.... It seems so familiar...

But Doc's voice reaching his ears reminds him of the haste and time pressure that's on them...

Hey Hale and Mr. Ross! What's the holdup! Let's go!

Shrugging Ross snaps out of the same state as James and he looks aside to see James looking at him. The smell of urine now reaches their noses through the damned other stench and both their eyes lower only to see a wet spot on the floor and some of it heading for the office... Someone seriously wet his pants here and couldn't keep it together...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2003)

Jason stands by the window, keeping the door covered.  "I'll follow once you're all through, lets just keep it moving fast." he says, making sure the safety's off and aiming at the door, to fire at the first thing through that looks threatening. (Other than a weapon)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 28, 2003)

> (Other than a weapon)



Ah is the smell of wish fumbling and not precily chosen wording punishing GM smell that bad?
(and no that's not the same smell as at the door IC )


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> Ah is the smell of wish fumbling and not precily chosen wording punishing GM smell that bad?
> (and no that's not the same smell as at the door IC ) *



No, it's just the only kind I know of..


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 4, 2003)

[OOC: Bump for shaper.. anyone heard or read anything from him lately? I'll wait just 1 more day.. or half a day.. or  And I'll update. /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (May 7, 2003)

Ross prepairs himself to go out the window. 

[ooc: I am sorry for not stating that I would be away, but a few things came up over the past weeks. The government is trying to make me move, and I have to fight it. I think they will win  .  I will keep you updated and let you know if I have to move. Thanks again. /ooc]


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 7, 2003)

[OOC: Ok man, no prob. I figured that something was the matter. You aren't the type of guy that just quits a game or just quits anything at all. Well the best of luck to you m8, just glad to see you can post at all... /OOC]


----------



## Jemal (May 20, 2003)

so... we waiting for something or is TFO just slow at updating,  like me? 


IC: 
"OK, guys, I gotcha covered."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 21, 2003)

Ray is ready and waiting.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 22, 2003)

[ooc: soon my minions soon../OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 22, 2003)

The sound of breaking glass greets everyone in the labroom as Doc wraps his coat around his arm and thrusts it through the window. Shards and pieces of glass tingle onto the cold floor and after a few seconds some of you hear the rest of the glass hit the ground two floors below the now gaping black hole.

A gust of fresh air blows in through the smashed window and it feels welcome as it releaves your noses for a moment from that horrid smell off unwashed bodies and vomit that seeps through the door at an ever increasing pace with each blow of the pick or axe. Doc quickly gets out onto the ledge but immediatly falls back a bit and grabs wildly around him to catch onto something as a sense of vertigo overtakes him.

Ugh... hights...

Taking a deep breath the old man starts to move towards the pipe that goes down towards the parkinglot some 18 feet below him. As he hangs over a bit to grab the pipe he sees red stains on the wall all the way where he came from and a black shard of glass sticking from the window still.

Even had to grab into that damned thing... grrrr... I'm not what I used to be...

Doc grabs onto the pipe and slowly starts to make his way down where he can finally plant his feet on solid dirt again about 20 seconds later. Ray and Jas closely behind him the rest of his friends are starting to slide down one by one as suddenly two shots ring everyones ears. 

Everyone looks up towards the open window where James just climbed out from and grabed the pipe... just Jason is missing... 

The six seconds seem to last forever but another shot echos over campus shortly followed by a heavily breathing Jason who almost leaps out of the window and rushes down the pipe catching up with James halfway who was taking his time getting down.

Damned those freaks, they broke through the door with the axes and picks... Man there were lots of them... the first one in came charging me with a pick. He scared the  out of me but in a panic I just shot him in the head man... ugh... and then another one came at me like some maniac. He took it in the hip and it was enough to slow him down but man really... that corridor behind him.. there must have been like 20 guys out there! Well I heard James call and saw him go out the window and that I was last one out...  man...

Doc walks over to Jason and taps him on the back for a moment and rubs his back.

We gotta go kid... not safe here.

Sure Doc... but when I stopped shooting and ran for the office.. they swarmed the room in like five seconds and I had to bail out... I fire somewhere into the bunch of them as they came after me bu...

As Jason tries to tell his story the moaning echos over the parking lot and a mass of bodies has accumilated in front of the broken window and it reaching with their hands outside as if to catch the party below them. The gang now quickly runs off dragging Jason and Jason with them.

Just seconds later several engine fire up and roar as they take off, two shapes plunging from the sole lit window behind them as the mass pushes them out in an attempt to reach their now escaping quarry.

Somewhere in town Doc pulls his car over and turns to the rest as he gets out of his car.

It's late... everything is closed I presume... hmm... guess we'll have to spend the night in the car... might be just as safe when we're nowhere to be found. Seems like someone doesn't like us taking an interest in this...


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 23, 2003)

[OOC: Updated by editing , this for bumping. /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 23, 2003)

Ray turns to Doc and says Doc your hurt let me look at that. Guys this is shaping up to be just as bad as the last time we were together, any suggesations other than 'run and never look back'.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 23, 2003)

Doc sits back in his open cardoor and as he sits down on the driver seat he looks outside at Ray with a serious look on his face.

Hmmm thanks for the help Ray. And I guess you might be right... but Jas here needs our help and I don't know what's going on here but it's ruining this town. I know it's none of our buiseness and all but my mother taught be to be there for one another. And I can't stand by and let evil take this town down without a fight, god helped me through the last encounter with evil. I see that as a sign, perhaps late in life but I think god has a purpose for me. I'm gonna try and find out what's going on here... and I'd like you guys to help me. I'm not as mobile and vigerous as I used to be, time saw to that.

Well... Jas had those few newspaper articles that he showed us... who wrote them anyway or who in town might know some more about all this. And then that woman we saw when we entered town... and who the hell assaulted us at campus...

Sigh... god... the questions....


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 24, 2003)

James gets out of the HumVee and walks over to the other vehicle in time to hear the Doc speak.

"Where my friends are concerned, I'm concerned, so count me in. I ain't psychic, but I get the feeling we'll be needing our guns again," he responds, "And also, if we're sleeping in our cars where's the best place for our cars to be?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 24, 2003)

Auw! Gentle, gentle... no wonder you're still single...heh

And Doc takes a good look at his hand which Ray just taped in and put some bandage on to stop the bleeding. Was a nasty cut from that inch of glass sticking out and the red stains everywhere make sure everyone got that fact...

Well James... in the middle of town seems to be a bad idea and campus or between campus and town suddenly lost all of it's appeal. Maybe it's just me but I think somewhere along the lake would seem just fine. Bit away from town and campus... and if we would pick some small beach we could easily notice anyone appoaching.

Pulling himself up with some assistance from Ray the old man massages his neck with his good hand and gazes up into the clear night sky.

At least the weather is gonna be good.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 24, 2003)

Ray looks at Doc and James with relief. I'm glad you feel that way. We've seen and done things that would scare the pants off the Pope and I have a feeling we're needed again.


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

"I'm gonna just hang out back here in the back seat with my gun, watching everything frantically if that's ok with all you guys.  Just decide where we're going, I'll watch our backs."  Jason blurts out rather quickly, glancing nervously around as he relies on the rest of the group to navigate.  
His trusty pistol aint leavin' his hand unless he sees a cop.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 27, 2003)

The headlights sear through the pineforest near the edge of the lake and with gnashing tires the cars come to a halt near the water on a small seemingly abandoned beach. Doors slam shut and for a moment silence falls again over the lake and nothing but the water playing with the sand reaches your ears. Little conversation is made and soon people return to their cars except for one dark shape at a turn who leans against a car or nearby try. 

So with vigilance ever present the night passes by and morning comes, the sun rising over the mountains beyond the town. As the first few cars start roaring past your nightly restplace you all awake and a blue morning sky is there to great you as you exit your cars to discuss what to do next today. Under the comfort of the first few warm sunrays of this day you all sit down near the water on a little bench.

Doc takes of his shoes and walks over to the lake where is wades in anckle deep. A sense of tranquility rushes through his body and he takes a deep breath of fresh air that pours out of the surrounding pine forest. He looks at the rising sun and a flood of memmory and emotion boils to the surface of his mind as he remembers his vacations and weekends away from the city with his late wife. 

God I miss those days, and on the other side... I'm just glad I've had the time and privillege to experience them. That the lord granted me such a wife and such a great time on this world.

Turning around as he realises he wasn't really talking to anyone but himself he turns only to see that everyone was actually looking at the old geezing talking to himself. A smile grows on the old mans face.

Well now it's our duty to drive the evil from this place to others may live lives as great as mine and to give them a chance to find friends such as you all are to me. But where to we start? The woman we saw when we entered this town and the.. errr.. weird stuff we saw... I'd like to find out who she is... but then again... The drugs seem to be showing up everywhere in this town and this whole strange stuff that was going on and the articles Jas showed us and who wrote that. Hmmm... euhmm.. wait a minute.. Jas? Anyone seen him? Ray you left him in the car asleep or did he go to take a piss or something?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 28, 2003)

What are you talking about. He's right here in the car.... Frack! Ray panics realising his nephew is not among the group. Oh.. This is not good. If he wandered into the lake.... Spacy stares out into the water and seems immobilised.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2003)

"Everyone, let me see the treads of your shoes," James says hurriedly.

He searches the 'campsite' for recent footprints which don't belong to anyone present.

"I'll find him and be back for breakfast, and seeing as there's nothing to eat I think I've got plenty of time," he says as he goes.


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2003)

after showing his boots, Jason says "Hey man, we shouldn't be alone, I'll go with you."


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 28, 2003)

With certain haste James and Jason head back towards the cars. Behind them they leave Ray frozen with fear and paranoia at the side of the lake with Ross heading up to him and putting an arm around his shoulder. Doc, a few yards away wanders back towards the bench where he starts putting his shoes and socks back on.

Tagging together Jason and James walk about the cars while surveying the trees around them and the high grass next to the cars which separates the sand from the trees. Hardly searching Jason rounds one of the cars and sees Jas hunched on his knees on the ground next to the grass. A gurgling sound reaches James ears now as well as Jas throws up, closer inspection by a hurrying Jason reveals he's sitting in his own vomit already. His eyes are fallen in and he's looking really really bad. Jas looks weak and barely hanging on to something... most likely his life.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2003)

"Ooh sht," James says, "We've found him, he needs medical attention bad, like hospitalisation, now!"

James moves over to help Jas to his feet.

"Lets get him on his feet and into the car," he says to Jason.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 28, 2003)

As James heads over to Jason and bends over to help him up, his arms slide a bit out of his shirt and he stumbles back in aw for a moment, wether scared or surprised.

He sees he's now wearing the same mark on his arm as Jas showed you all when you arrived. The mark he was bearing on his shoulder. The moment that he got hit all the trouble started and he went ill...


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 29, 2003)

[OOC: Bump to get it back on top, heavy posting yesterday, went to halfway second page. /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 29, 2003)

Ray snaps out of his stupor and yells Jas! OMG! He rushes to his nephew's side holding his head and making sure Jas doesn't choak on his own vomit. Damn. How could I have been so selfish. We need to get him to a hospital. We shouldn't have slept. Ray remembers growing up with the boy in his arms. Ray only a few years older than his nephew. OK... Time to get all Jenny sparks and the Authority on this. James, Use your cell to call an ambulance. Doc, Pray. Hard. Ross Help me get Jas to the water. We need to clean him off. Jason. Keep a look out for "zombies". Ray gets up and looks at the group. No one has seen him look like this except during the fire fight at the Hotel in the valley.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2003)

James nods, taking out his cell phone and quickly summoning an ambulance to their location, giving a short precise summary of the medical situation.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 1, 2003)

[OOC: Bump, anyone heard anything from shaper? I know he had trouble with his house and the state wanting the area cleared or something... /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 1, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Bump, anyone heard anything from shaper? I know he had trouble with his house and the state wanting the area cleared or something... /OOC] *



[OOC: nope. Not a peep.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 19, 2003)

[OOC: And He's back again after some trouble and little time! No killing this game!  Update this week! /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

OOC: Yea!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello? Is this thing on? Doc? James? Jason? anyone?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2003)

Still here... *Hides from zombies*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2003)

*James waves to the others, then drops a pin and listens to the echo.*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 29, 2003)

[OOC: Jesus, life is so damned time consuming I don't even have time to sleep for more then 4-5 hours a night and i've been ill (again) for a while. pfff good to see you guys are still here. God I SWEAAAAR it'll be in in 2 days if not by tonight. /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Jesus, life is so damned time consuming I don't even have time to sleep for more then 4-5 hours a night and i've been ill (again) for a while. pfff good to see you guys are still here. God I SWEAAAAR it'll be in in 2 days if not by tonight. /OOC] *




This is just a game. (A Really GOOD game but a game none the less) Your health and well being come first. We can wait untill your up to playing again.

No Stress!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2003)

[ooc: Yeah, don't worry about us, we can keep ourselves amused. ]

*Starts watching his finger nails grow.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

Ray throws Jas in the trunk so he won't run away and get's his laptop out and checks the ENworld boards. "Hey look. They say 3.5 should be out this month!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 29, 2003)

> I'm the unofficial D13!




Can't really say Ray is a good luck charm anyway 

And I'll survive always has and my sweety girlfriend is still sticking with me and 8 months further we're still doing great! Every month we grow closer together, really when you find someone who loves you as much as you do here and it feels like you both found 'the one' even you're still so young (19)... it does wonders to your life.

That's for the care lads, I cincerely hope Shaper is doing ok. I miss his presence and his last messages weren't sounding that well so... Shaper if you're anywere out there. I wish you the best and that you may find yoru way to these boards again so that we can read it with our own eyes!

But while I'm at it, how's the rest of you three doing? Everything ok?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm peachy. Just having a hard time deciding what to do with Bolo. My ir game is going Epic and I'm not sure what I want to do with my Druid.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 30, 2003)

Hehe, druids own. I've got a druid in Never Winter Nights, I managed to convince 2 Pack Leaders and a Dire Bear to follow me around (they have 250hp each!).

In real life though, got my Psychology 1 exam on Thursday, that'll be a whole load of fun.


----------

